# Exit Clearence



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I recently learn I would lose all my frequent flier mileage on PAL if I did not use it, not flown in 2 years. I booked a flight to Hong Kong and I also was required to get an exit clearance. My travel agent told me an exit clearance is required if in the Philippines for 6 months or more. I thought it was 2 years? I did apply for the clearance Tuesday 11/21/2017. I was told by Phil immigration to come back Friday 11/24/2017. They did keep my passport. I have 2 questions: is an exit clearance required if stayed 6 months or 2 years? When applying is it normal for them to keep the passport?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I recently learn I would lose all my frequent flier mileage on PAL if I did not use it, not flown in 2 years. I booked a flight to Hong Kong and I also was required to get an exit clearance. My travel agent told me an exit clearance is required if in the Philippines for 6 months or more. I thought it was 2 years? I did apply for the clearance Tuesday 11/21/2017. I was told by Phil immigration to come back Friday 11/24/2017. They did keep my passport. I have 2 questions: is an exit clearance required if stayed 6 months or 2 years? When applying is it normal for them to keep the passport?


Yes, they are correct, you do need an exit clearance after a six month stay or longer.
Keeping the passport I'm not sure of to be honest. At the very least they should provide you with a photocopy of your ID page and your latest entrance stamp(s) page. Being Immigration, I would "assume" they are authorized to hold your passport.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

ECC is required after 6 months. It was a separate form last time I got one, so do not understand why they kept your passport.

Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC)

Chuck


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I had one before also and do not remember they holding my passport either. He did ask a lot of questions about my daughter who lives with us. She was not named on the application. He got her info from their database.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Just another reason I am happy to be here on a balikbayan stay. I can be left alone for at least a year and don't need to bother with this kind of stuff.eace:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Zep said:


> Just another reason I am happy to be here on a balikbayan stay. I can be left alone for at least a year and don't need to bother with this kind of stuff.eace:


There are pros & cons about using the BB method, I did 3 BB's and have now decided to go 13A. There are advantages either way and I fully agree that being not bothered by Immigration nor having to play the silly games to comply is about the best thing BB has going for it. To each his own.

Fred


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I recently renewed my visa and they kept my passport also, as well as those of the guy right ahead of me. I had to come back about 5 days later for it. I have no idea why. I just assumed that some system wasn't online so they couldn't perform the background check.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Back in July when I went back to Canada for a visit I didn`t get one beforehand, when going through customs or immigration it is, they saw that I didn`t have that so I was escorted to the other end of the check in terminal. There was a dedicated line for Kanos and OFW;s departing the country to pay the fees. Fastest processing I ever had. Seemed like it was the normal thing to be done not an exception. This was at the PAL terminal. Could be different at the others.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

JShannon said:


> Back in July when I went back to Canada for a visit I didn`t get one beforehand, when going through customs or immigration it is, they saw that I didn`t have that so I was escorted to the other end of the check in terminal. There was a dedicated line for Kanos and OFW;s departing the country to pay the fees. Fastest processing I ever had. Seemed like it was the normal thing to be done not an exception. This was at the PAL terminal. Could be different at the others.


Are you on a 9a or 13a Visa. 13a can get ECC at terminal 9a can not, unless the rules have changed.

Chuck


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

bidrod said:


> Are you on a 9a or 13a Visa. 13a can get ECC at terminal 9a can not, unless the rules have changed.
> 
> Chuck


Sorry, should have mentioned that, 13A.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the useful info guys. Makes me realize I have a lot to learn when we move there full time end of December.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

hogrider said:


> Thanks for all the useful info guys. Makes me realize I have a lot to learn when we move there full time end of December.


Doesn't make much difference. Even when you think you have it figured, the next time you go there the procedure or requirements will have been changed or added to. I have learned to allow all day to complete what should be a simple 1 hour task, especially when dealing with the bureaucracy. Just another thing we have to get used to dealing with.

Fred


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

So the bottom line, a 13A just needs to (only) go to the airport if he leaving to return to the US after a longer than 6 month stay...with his US passport (of course) and his valid, current 13A. I have never stayed longer than 6 months in the past because of work but will now be the once a year guy. Always got slapped with a "pay here first" when leaving in the past which was ok by me because it was off to work and then was gifted with a special (much shorter) line to get thru immigration/customs folks...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Got the exit clearance and my passport back and already made a visa run to Hong Kong. I had been in the Philippines for 2 years. It seems that they now hold your passport while processing the exit clearance. My other goal was I had 83,000 frequent flyer mileages that I would lose if I did not Fly PAL. I flew Manila to Hong Kong on PAL and Cebu Pacific from Hong Kong to Clark (home). Thing I do not understand is immigration at Manila said the exit clearance was NOT an exit clearance!!! The flight was fantastic nice seats great service. The trip back on Cebu Pacific was very bad but cheap. 
It seems if I want to avoid an exit clearance I must leave the Philippines every 6 months. Flying to Hong Kong seems to be the cheapest and nearest. PAL is fantastic and the cost does not bother me. It is a 2 hour ride to Manila and a two hour flight that bother me. Cebu Pacific flies from Clark to Hong Kong


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Zep said:


> Just another reason I am happy to be here on a balikbayan stay. I can be left alone for at least a year and don't need to bother with this kind of stuff.eace:


On a BB visa also so do not have to get a clearance to exit?


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

mogo51 said:


> On a BB visa also so do not have to get a clearance to exit?


Nope, just pay the airport travel tax and your ticket price.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

OK, I will need to get a exit clearance (first time, always been on BB before, now 9A) for a trip coming up in 30 days. I looked at the BI website and see ECC-A and ECC-B forms and both show a place for a 2"x 2" picture.

Do I need to bring my picture(s) or just show up with my passport and ACR card and some money?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> OK, I will need to get a exit clearance (first time, always been on BB before, now 9A) for a trip coming up in 30 days. I looked at the BI website and see ECC-A and ECC-B forms and both show a place for a 2"x 2" picture.
> 
> Do I need to bring my picture(s) or just show up with my passport and ACR card and some money?


ECC B it appears is for permanent residents only, I left once and it was taken care of at the airport and I filled out no form, but it's been a very long time nearly 11 years. 

So for sure, I'd get this taken care of I think 3 days before departure through the PBI or their PBI Satellite offices. here's a link to the PBI they do answer either their phone calls or text messages. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration

Satellite office location finder. Directory of Transactions


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

You can usually get several pictures for ID purposes at lots of places in malls etc for less than 100 p.You have a choice of different packages of 2x2's 1x1's etc. Basically what will fit on a 5x7 picture and they cut them out for you. Ready in about 15 minutes. 

I always have a few as you often need them in this part of the world, used one yesterday.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

OK, I will just get some 2x2 pictures and print the forms and show up at MarQuee Mall. Sucks I got to go back again after 3 days to retrieve the passport. Thanks all.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Got the ECC today and what a cluster.

Here is what you need according to this BI office:

1. Copy of cover page from passport
2. Copy of last entry stamp from passport
3. Copy of last Visa extension sticker from passport
4. Copy of receipt of last Visa extension
5. Four 2x2 pictures
6. Copy of Airline Ticket

Nowhere on the website does it say this and of course I did not bring items 4 and 6. On 6 I asked the guy if a copy of the itinerary was ok and he said no it had to be the ticket. Tried to explain to him that it is a electronic ticket and I would not get it until I depart. Tells me to get it from the airline and I began arguing but decided to let the wife talk to him. He still wanted the ticket but sends her to this business next door that does copies and passport photos. Turns out he can help with all of the above including #4 and #6.

He says you just pay an extra P500 to BI for the missing receipt and he can print the ticket info from my itinerary from my email. I log in and print the itinerary. I said what about needing the ticket and he says not needed. I take this pile of stuff to the BI guy and he processes it.

Oh, and you still need to return in 3 days to get your passport but I got mine back and the ECC in 30 minutes. winkwink


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> '''''
> He says you just pay an extra P500 to BI for the missing receipt and he can print the ticket info from my itinerary from my email. ....


The old 500 p additional payment no receipt route?

Things are so bureaucratic and difficult to do so anyone will pay the extra 500 to avoid a day standing in line, they then don't pay the people enough to actually do their jobs so the only way they can support their families is to become corrupt thus propagating the system.

Here is a radical idea, pay them enough to be able to afford to be honest then throw anyone taking or giving bribes in jail or out of the country.


----------

